# is this fin rot?



## y2797257 (Sep 7, 2010)

is this fin rot? But it was completely fine last night before i went to sleep. Or this is just some physical injury?


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

not to be rude but its kind of a bad pic. but from what I can tell I would say no. It looks likethe fin was just torn. if this is the case it will heal up. what are the tank mates? and what are the tank decor?


----------



## y2797257 (Sep 7, 2010)

But i see little holes on his tail tho....

The tank mates are 2 female bettas but they had no problem getting along (from what i can see, but i dont know what they do at night). i had a plastic plant and a filter. ( the filter is really big, but i dont think my filter can tear the fin tho.

I am sorry about the picture, my blackberry phone is terrible XD


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

If the male betta is with the females, it's likely they fought.


----------



## y2797257 (Sep 7, 2010)

should i just put the male by itself.. will he be bored or lonely and stuff?


----------

